# Not new but never really posted.



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

I was invited here a couple years ago by Gracie but was a little overwhelmed on here...that hasn't changed but I've run out of decent forums.

My last one was full of Christians who stab you behind your back and play forum games.

It's probably done here too but this forum is huge so I can tolerate it better ...I hope.

I'm a moderate conservative and did vote Trump but I'm not far right....probably doesn't matter because I'll most likely spend most of my time on here in the lounge.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 23, 2017)

Hola.


----------



## Camp (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I was invited here a couple years ago by Gracie but was a little overwhelmed on here...that hasn't changed but I've run out of decent forums.
> 
> My last one was full of Christians who stab you behind your back and play forum games.
> 
> ...


Stay away from the toilet seats. Contact with them can make you pregnant or give you cooties.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello CeeCee, one of the good guys here.  You can confirm that with Gracie.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Hello CeeCee, one of the good guys here.  You can confirm that with Gracie.



Good!  I don't even know if she remembers me but we were both banned from SF a few years ago.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Camp said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > I was invited here a couple years ago by Gracie but was a little overwhelmed on here...that hasn't changed but I've run out of decent forums.
> ...



Nothing can make me pregnant but I do worry about cooties.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hello CeeCee, one of the good guys here.  You can confirm that with Gracie.
> ...



Gracie's mind is pretty sharp.  I occasionally get pulled over here, but no tickets.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Hola.



Hola!  Living in California, I know some Spanish....I'm an old lady too.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I'm looking forward to talking to her again....last I knew she was in CA.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 23, 2017)

Welcome! I find more freedom here than just about any other forum.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Nothing can make me pregnant but I do worry about cooties.



Cool, I think Willhafawaite could benefit from some Premarin.  Can you share?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm looking forward to talking to her again....last I knew she was in CA.



Still is, just a different spot further North.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Hola.
> ...



You may differ politically, but OldLady is a keeper.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome! I find more freedom here than just about any other forum.



That's for sure, I have been reading here off and on.  No way would you get away with some of the things said on here on the G rated seniors forums.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing can make me pregnant but I do worry about cooties.
> ...



Ha ha...I'm so past menopause that I don't need anything.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Being a moderate I can tolerate different views...I may even share some of them.

I just don't do well with the fanatics...on either side.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I was invited here a couple years ago by Gracie but was a little overwhelmed on here...that hasn't changed but I've run out of decent forums.
> 
> My last one was full of Christians who stab you behind your back and play forum games.
> 
> ...


Welcome back.

"Moderate conservative" usually means middle-right.

You probably preferred Jeb Bush or Marco Rubio then, who are also moderate conservative.

You probably hated Hillary just like my sisters did too.

The "Christian" (Protestant) bloc here mostly argue with each other about who is saved and who is not and what magical words you need to utter and when Jesus is coming back and what signs there are from the Bible that we can see now in Syria, Iraq, Israel, etc.  They are fairly toothless.

Here in this forum there are the Pro-Hillary's and the Pro-Trump's and the unaffiliated's.  Sounds like you are mildly Pro-Trump.

Too bad about his slander of Obama on the bugging charge.  He seems to have misunderstood the NSA surveillance.

It's fortunate that Trump-Care will probably go down in flames today by the end of the day (3/23/2017).

Gorsuch seems to be holding his own in the committee hearings.

That's the environment you have wandered into here.

Welcome to the jungle.

I am Unaffiliated.  I did not vote for Hillary or Donald.  I voted for the CIA guy.

I may criticize you on your content, your logic, your organization or lack of it, and your grammar, syntax, and spelling.  But not your beliefs.  Everyone is entitled to their own beliefs.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing can make me pregnant but I do worry about cooties.
> ...


Does it cure headaches?


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


I agree.

The far right and the far left both offend me.

The far right will not be happy until there is complete anarchy.

And the far left will not be happy until there is complete communism.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > I was invited here a couple years ago by Gracie but was a little overwhelmed on here...that hasn't changed but I've run out of decent forums.
> ...



You should see his manifesto....


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Does it cure headaches?



Ever know a woman without a headache?  Just saying.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! I find more freedom here than just about any other forum.
> ...


Here they do not tolerate nudity in posts.

I don't know if you can use the N-word or not though.  You would need to ask a mod.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


Who is "you"?
And what is "his"?


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Here they do not tolerate nudity in posts.
> 
> I don't know if you can use the *N-word* or not though.  You would need to ask a mod.



My kids didn't like hearing no either.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Who is "you"?
> And what is "his"?



Life has mysteries, relax.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Does it cure headaches?
> ...


Just wondering what good a medication for hot flashes would do a man in his late 60s?


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Well, I don't use the N word and I don't pose nude...so I think I'll be okay.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Just wondering what good a medication for hot flashes would do a man in his late 60s?



Me too, I guess we won't know because CeeCee is not sharing.  

I was willing to experiment with you as a subject.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



I didn't care for any of the Republican candidates that were running.  I don't like Hillary and I've always voted Republican so I chose Trump because he's not a politician.

So far, I think he's doing a good job and would do better if he wasn't constantly hampered by almost everyone.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering what good a medication for hot flashes would do a man in his late 60s?
> ...



Only medication for older men that scares me is Viagra...been there, done that and it's a looong day and night and morning, lol.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Only medication for older men that scares me is Viagra...been there, done that and it's a looong day and night and morning, lol.



Half a tablet huh?


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Never thought of that, too late he's gone...thankfully.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Who on Earth needs a 4 hour erection ??

Ladies cannot last that long either.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

It was torture!


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Trump would do better if he stayed OFF Twitter.

He keeps opening his mouth and shooting himself in the foot with it.

Right now he is about to totally lose on Trump-Care, which mostly only cares for the Rich.  He let Paul Ryan sucker him into this.  It is scheduled for a vote today in the full Senate and full House.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> It was torture!


Sweetie you need to press the "REPLY" button when you post so that we can tell what you are talking about and whom you are answering.


----------



## Compost (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering what good a medication for hot flashes would do a man in his late 60s?
> ...


Best medication for all things flashing and not is M & M's.  But you have to buy your own.  I won't share mine.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


I use the Latin word for them -- Negroes.

And I capitalize it since it is a name.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Compost said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


After they take out your gall bladder then you cannot eat chocolate anymore.


----------



## Compost (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I was invited here a couple years ago by Gracie but was a little overwhelmed on here...that hasn't changed but I've run out of decent forums.
> 
> My last one was full of Christians who stab you behind your back and play forum games.
> 
> ...


Welcome CeeCee.  You'll find game players here.  You'll also find nice folk- some of them are even Christians.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Compost said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > I was invited here a couple years ago by Gracie but was a little overwhelmed on here...that hasn't changed but I've run out of decent forums.
> ...


And scholars ... just like moi.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



I'll have to read all your posts...just to see what I'm in for.


----------



## Compost (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


So far I've managed to keep them away from my gall bladder, possibly a side effect of the M&M regimine.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm sure there are game players but this forum is big enough to avoid them.

I'm not an atheist, in fact I was raised Catholic.  I know lots of nice Christians...my kids for example.

Guess I'm just complaining because I just left a small forum full of the hypocritical ones.  Maybe I'm still a little bitter.

Oops, think I was replying to Compost with this...forgot the quote.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Compost said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


My surgeon told me that gall bladder disease is mostly genetic.

You can put it off if you eat a really lean diet low on cholesterols but eventually you are doomed anyway.  Best thing is just get it over with, same as for the appendix.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm sure there are game players but this forum is big enough to avoid them.
> 
> I'm not an atheist, in fact I was raised Catholic.  I know lots of nice Christians...my kids for example.
> 
> Guess I'm just complaining because I just left a small forum full of the hypocritical ones.  Maybe I'm still a little bitter.


Welcome to the recovering Catholics group here.  There are several of us.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


I usually post about philosophical issues.

Politics is a branch of philosophy first addressed by Plato.

Aristotle then elaborated further on it and corrected Plato where he was wrong.

John Locke is a prominent 18th Century (1700's) philosophy who has influenced more Americans than anybody else.  His political philosophy permeates the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


You would have a hard time reading ALL of them -- there are over 11 thousand of them.


----------



## esthermoon (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I was invited here a couple years ago by Gracie but was a little overwhelmed on here...that hasn't changed but I've run out of decent forums.
> 
> My last one was full of Christians who stab you behind your back and play forum games.
> 
> ...


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


Here is the list of fallacies that I try to teach people to avoid committing.

If you read this list and don't fall into any of these sophistries you should do fine.
List of fallacies - Wikipedia


----------



## Compost (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


I'm too optimistic to believe in such doom.  Thanks for the heads up though.  Now that I know that you fear the inevitable disintegration of your gall bladder and appendix, I'll avoid food jokes around you.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm starting to get lost in quoting now...need a break.

Thanks for all of your replies...you're a fun bunch and this time I'm staying!


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Compost said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


My gall bladder and appendix are both gone.

Those were two rather painful operations.

Even though the doctors used the robots with 3 arms to do it arthroscopically.

One hole from the appendix surgery.

Five holes from the gall bladder surgery.

Now I am free at last.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I'm starting to get lost in quoting now...need a break.
> 
> Thanks for all of your replies...you're a fun bunch and this time I'm staying!


You are correct.

We ARE a fun bunch !!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I was invited here a couple years ago by Gracie but was a little overwhelmed on here...that hasn't changed but I've run out of decent forums.
> 
> My last one was full of Christians who stab you behind your back and play forum games.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Gracie is good and saveliberty is good and OldLady is a keeper, she gets out of control sometimes though and the forum goes into chaos


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Have one question....can you only do one of the choices....like funny, agree, thank?
 Seems I can't thank and agree in one post.
And is there one for just "like"?

Also, is there tagging on here?

I know this should probably go in the help section but I was here and am running late.

I appreciate any replies, if not...I'll look later.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2017)

Camp said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > I was invited here a couple years ago by Gracie but was a little overwhelmed on here...that hasn't changed but I've run out of decent forums.
> ...



*"Stay away from the toilet seats. Contact with them can make you pregnant"*

So_ that's_ how I ended up having four kidlets, those sinister toilet seats have_ a lot_ to answer for....I knew babies happened somehow, but being an innocent girl with a virgin mind I didn't think it was....oh hold on, wait I forgot 

Um so as I _was_ saying, the weather is _very _mild for this time of year


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...



*"Does it cure headaches?"*

Hopefully it does cure headaches darling.
Mrs. Willhaftawaite has been very patient with your night time um headaches


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

[QUOTE="Lucy Hamilton, post: 16860668, 

*"Stay away from the toilet seats. Contact with them can make you pregnant"


Ha ha, I only had 2 kids...used the toilet seat covers the other times. *


----------



## Compost (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


It took 6 holes to make you "free".  Interesting.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> [QUOTE="Lucy Hamilton, post: 16860668,
> 
> *"Stay away from the toilet seats. Contact with them can make you pregnant"
> 
> ...



People should always put the toilet seat down, leaving it up, well situations happen....


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Speaking of toilet seats...I have 5 grandsons and I'm always checking them before I sit down.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Speaking of toilet seats...I have 5 grandsons and I'm always checking them before I sit down.



The man in my household is well trained.

This is what Batman thinks of the naughty men who leave the toilet seat up, I must say I'm shocked that Robin does, he's always seemed to be the well trained type


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Speaking of toilet seats...I have 5 grandsons and I'm always checking them before I sit down.


My mom taught us kids to always wash a toilet before sitting on it.

So before I ever use a public one, I first grab a handful of paper towels and soak them in tap water.

Then I wipe down the toilet seat top and bottom and the bowl under it.

Then I grab another handful of them dry and wipe it all dry and also wipe the floor under it.

After my azz leaves a toilet seat it is CLEANER than before I got there.

Ergo the Earth has cleaner toilet seats because of me.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Compost said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


More than that even, when you count the recent hernia operation -- that was 4 more holes.  So 10 total.

Now I am better than new.

I can't get appendicitis again ever.

I can't get gall bladder disease.

And my guts are held-in by a mesh that will never break.

The scars on my belly though look like I was shot 10 times by someone with a 22LR caliber gun.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of toilet seats...I have 5 grandsons and I'm always checking them before I sit down.
> ...


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Have one question....can you only do one of the choices....like funny, agree, thank?
> Seems I can't thank and agree in one post.
> And is there one for just "like"?
> 
> ...


Yup only one choice.

Some sub-forums have an addition STFU button too.  But not all.

"Funny" can be interpreted to mean "Funny-haha" or "Funny-sick".

STFU is always bad, obviously.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 23, 2017)

This thread has gone..


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> This thread has gone..


CeeCee if you click on WillHaftawaite 's avatar once, then click further on "ignore" then you will solve his social problems.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has gone..
> ...



I like WillHaftawaite, so don't be starting trouble about this


----------



## williepete (Mar 23, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has gone..
> ...


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Don't worry, I don't ignore anybody....usually.  Of course on my last forum if I ignored everybody I couldn't stand I'd have 2 people to talk to.

Actually I think one of the okay ones is a member on here also....namvet.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 23, 2017)

Welcome!!


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Don't worry, I don't ignore anybody....usually.  Of course on my last forum if I ignored everybody I couldn't stand I'd have 2 people to talk to.
> 
> Actually I think one of the okay ones is a member on here also....namvet.


Here on this forum there are about 1000 spam bots paid to spam, and another 100 imbeciles with I/Q's under 50.

You'll need to put them all on ignore eventually.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Don't worry, I don't ignore anybody....usually.  Of course on my last forum if I ignored everybody I couldn't stand I'd have 2 people to talk to.
> 
> Actually I think one of the okay ones is a member on here also....namvet.


No complaints about namvet


----------



## Compost (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Ew.  TMI.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Could be, I've never been on a forum this big.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, I don't ignore anybody....usually.  Of course on my last forum if I ignored everybody I couldn't stand I'd have 2 people to talk to.
> ...



How did you get his name in red?  Is that how you "tag" on here?


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


...yes .. that's how you "tag" ...

To do it, you first type @ ...

... then you follow that with the first few letters of their moniker (name) ...

... then their name comes up with their icon and then you click on the icon.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

CeeCee you are catching up with Comrade Johnson really fast with the number of pages in your welcome thread.

Everybody like him too.

He is in Moscow and can tell Uncle Vlad hello from us.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

Vlad is everybody's hero who hates Hillary.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks yiostheoy!


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Vlad is everybody's hero who hates Hillary.



Vlad who?


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Vlad is everybody's hero who hates Hillary.
> ...


Vladimir Putin.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



That Russian pussy?  I've seen meaner goldfish.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


You're talking about a trained KGB spy who has by now murdered several thousand people.


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



So irradiate him and move on.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


So far he has held Russia together quite well.

The Russians love him.

That's better than you can say for Trump or Hillary.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



I think it depends on who you ask in Russia, I know someone who's in St Petersburg right now...he lives there about 6 months out of the year with his girlfriend (SO)...he's originally from the UK and he's said not everyone likes him.

I think it's better to be friends with him than enemies, he's gonna be around for a long time I think...he hasn't aged in 20 years...maybe the Russians have a secret anti aging formula.


----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Vlad is everybody's hero who hates Hillary.
> ...



Vlad Dracula, Vlad Țepeș, Vlad III Prince of Wallachia, get with the programme little kitty


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 23, 2017)

Kat said:


>



You are outdoing Imelda Marcos _and me _soon darling.

All these shoe changes you have had in about two days


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 23, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Saw a movie about him once, titled Vlad the Impaler.

Rated XXX


----------



## deannalw (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi! I'm Deann. 
I'd like to point out that although I am a technology retard who would still have an eight track if no one helped me out... I have a brand new avatar and NO ONE even bothered to point out how lovely it is. 
That's Cuz they are ALL a bunch of attention whores and selfish bastards
,THAT'S the kind of cess pot you've been lured into Missy
Woe is me!


----------



## deannalw (Mar 26, 2017)

Some of that right there is a bald faced lie


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 26, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Hi! I'm Deann.
> I'd like to point out that although I am a technology retard who would still have an eight track if no one helped me out... I have a brand new avatar and NO ONE even bothered to point out how lovely it is.
> That's Cuz they are ALL a bunch of attention whores and selfish bastards
> ,THAT'S the kind of cess pot you've been lured into Missy
> Woe is me!


Well your avatar deannalw is a kitty but looks like Santa Claus.

I had a hard time figuring out what it is until I checked out your profile page.

And no dead cat jokes please.

I love cats.  More than dogs even.

Anyway, seems like yesterday you were high on life.

Today you seem in the doldrums.

There is a name for that.  Begins with a B.

Hope you're ok now.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 26, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Some of that right there is a bald faced lie


What right there is a bold faced lie ??


----------



## deannalw (Mar 26, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! I'm Deann.
> ...



It's Bill the cat! One of my favorites. No doldrums for me... I was a happy camper when I posted. I just don't come across with the written word sometimes, I guess


----------



## deannalw (Mar 26, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Some of that right there is a bald faced lie
> ...


SOME of my post was...


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 26, 2017)

deannalw said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


Hurray for Bill The Cat !!!


----------

